# Appeal



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi does anyone know of an email address we can use to enquire whether an appeal has been looked at as yet? Getting nervous as appeal was lodged in early December and need to know outcome before 16 Feb (60 days prior to expiry of permit)


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

dave_c said:


> Hi does anyone know of an email address we can use to enquire whether an appeal has been looked at as yet? Getting nervous as appeal was lodged in early December and need to know outcome before 16 Feb (60 days prior to expiry of permit)


Hi Dave. Did you receive feedback on your appeal?


----------

